# Cal South, phases 0 through 2, permits, and 2021



## notintheface (Jul 3, 2020)

Rapidly coming to the realization that 2020 is shot.

Municipal permits for fields-- school districts, parks, etc-- aren't going to be forthcoming anytime soon. That makes general league play an impossibility.

Have been out to a few practices ever since Cal South opened things up. Less than 50% attendance at sessions. Clubs that would field 2-3 teams per gender/age group are going to be really lucky to field 1 competitive team. Clubs that historically do tryouts in late March probably have zero new arrivals to fill up gaps caused by natural churn.

Inter-club contract tracing is almost impossible-- imagine recording all attendance to every game on a field, even if it's just parents dropping off kids to a field. That keeps Cal South stuck at phase 2, scrimmaging between teams at the same club. We basically have two months to mask up and shut down this virus or else competitive play in 2020 is done for. Curious to see which league cancels first.


----------



## dad4 (Jul 3, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Rapidly coming to the realization that 2020 is shot.
> 
> Municipal permits for fields-- school districts, parks, etc-- aren't going to be forthcoming anytime soon. That makes general league play an impossibility.
> 
> ...


Game cards already have 70% of the information you need to contact trace.   Two calls to the coach or DoC for each club gets you the rest.

Why would it be any harder than a school, workplace, or private party?


----------



## Spfister (Jul 3, 2020)

In NorCal there have been robust tryouts and player movement between clubs. Tryouts are basically drills and conditioning and players are sending game film to coaches.  My sons team is “practicing”’in stable groups of 12, mostly drills and passing patterns etc. Atleast it’s something.


----------



## notintheface (Jul 4, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Game cards already have 70% of the information you need to contact trace.   Two calls to the coach or DoC for each club gets you the rest.
> 
> Why would it be any harder than a school, workplace, or private party?


That assumes only one game on the field with no spectators, doesn't it? Unless you enforce a mandate where everyone has to clear out from the field before anyone else is allowed, you get into a scenario where multiple teams from multiple clubs need to be traced. Not saying it's harder than a school but dealing with different organizations doing their own methods of contact tracing is just going to be slower in an environment where every hour makes a difference.

Right, like imagine Brayden showing up to a 9am game against club X, and staying for the 11am game to watch his friend Rayden play against club Y. Now imagine Brayden tests positive two days later. That's just a difficult scenario, I don't know what you can do there.


----------



## lafalafa (Jul 4, 2020)

Going to be much different this fall at least, some estimates predicting 25% fewer players playing club soccer.  Can't recall but I think it was from Cal South but youth club travel soccer likely hit it's peak sometime ago and the numbers are declining, the trend now is accelerating. 

More local play or unaffiliated stuff that's less expensive will continue to gain but club soccer is very likely to have a medium to small decline for fall. Maybe by spring things will pickup again.


----------



## notintheface (Jul 4, 2020)

...and the other scenario I just thought of-- referee rotation. Head ref moving to sideline for the next game, etc. You're looking at one referee crew doing 3 games, potentially four different clubs, six different teams and coaches, 90+ kids. Imagine a referee testing positive, just an absolute nightmare scenario like a super-spreader event. Contact tracing there becomes an almost impossible task.


----------



## dad4 (Jul 4, 2020)

notintheface said:


> That assumes only one game on the field with no spectators, doesn't it? Unless you enforce a mandate where everyone has to clear out from the field before anyone else is allowed, you get into a scenario where multiple teams from multiple clubs need to be traced. Not saying it's harder than a school but dealing with different organizations doing their own methods of contact tracing is just going to be slower in an environment where every hour makes a difference.
> 
> Right, like imagine Brayden showing up to a 9am game against club X, and staying for the 11am game to watch his friend Rayden play against club Y. Now imagine Brayden tests positive two days later. That's just a difficult scenario, I don't know what you can do there.


Most spectators are relatives of the players.  You can still reach them by calling the home number of the player’s parents.  

You’re right about people who stay to watch a friend’s game.  Probably can’t do that anymore, until we have a vaccine.

Now do the same calculation for a 4th of July party with no official guest list.  Much harder than tracing a soccer game through the game card.


----------



## notintheface (Jul 4, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Most spectators are relatives of the players.  You can still reach them by calling the home number of the player’s parents.
> 
> You’re right about people who stay to watch a friend’s game.  Probably can’t do that anymore, until we have a vaccine.
> 
> Now do the same calculation for a 4th of July party with no official guest list.  Much harder than tracing a soccer game through the game card.


Totally agree about the party-- it's homecooked dogs, potato salad and watermelon with Zoom calls and streaming Hamilton this year.

Maybe there's an opportunity for Teamsnap here; cut prices, add a contact tracing option for faster player and parent communication. Still a ton of obstacles before we get to phase 4, I'm afraid.


----------



## dad4 (Jul 4, 2020)

notintheface said:


> ...and the other scenario I just thought of-- referee rotation. Head ref moving to sideline for the next game, etc. You're looking at one referee crew doing 3 games, potentially four different clubs, six different teams and coaches, 90+ kids. Imagine a referee testing positive, just an absolute nightmare scenario like a super-spreader event. Contact tracing there becomes an almost impossible task.


or, play fewer games, one team provides a ref, who follows the team.  Center might be the parent of one of the kids. 

Sounds more like scrimmages than state cup, but at least it is soccer.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jul 4, 2020)

As long as we can have a regular season and scrimmages, I don’t mind dropping tournaments.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 4, 2020)

Weeknight games to help spread things out. 
And if it’s 1 family member only per sideline, how will they enforce those coaches that sit in the corner and poach (oops- I mean scout) other players.


----------



## Soccer4evr (Jul 4, 2020)

It's really quite simple, let them play.


----------



## notintheface (Jul 4, 2020)

Soccer4evr said:


> It's really quite simple, let them play.


Okay, soundbite aside, how do we get to phase 3? Per Cal South's guidelines on RTP, anyone who tests positive has to get cleared from their family doctor, similar to the concussion protocol. Assume a 14-day recovery period from first onset of symptoms, then the kid has to get at least one test with negative results, probably two, and only then will you get a doctor to clear them. In a competitive atmosphere, little Brayden's parents are incentivized to give him some tylenol and throw him out there. Then little Rayden on the other team catches the virus, and here come the lawsuits.

Again, realistically, what's the determination to get past phase 2?


----------



## El Cap (Jul 5, 2020)

I 


timbuck said:


> Weeknight games to help spread things out.
> And if it’s 1 family member only per sideline, how will they enforce those coaches that sit in the corner and poach (oops- I mean scout) other players.


I saw the Blues staff stocking up on masks at Costco so they should be find in the corner.


----------



## Mosafie (Jul 8, 2020)

It can take lo


notintheface said:


> Okay, soundbite aside, how do we get to phase 3? Per Cal South's guidelines on RTP, anyone who tests positive has to get cleared from their family doctor, similar to the concussion protocol. Assume a 14-day recovery period from first onset of symptoms, then the kid has to get at least one test with negative results, probably two, and only then will you get a doctor to clear them. In a competitive atmosphere, little Brayden's parents are incentivized to give him some tylenol and throw him out there. Then little Rayden on the other team catches the virus, and here come the lawsuits.
> 
> Again, realistically, what's the determination to get past phase 2?


It can take several weeks to test negative. Each patient is different. The other issue is how do you know a kid is positive if he/she is asymptomatic. Unlike college and the pros clubs soccer kids are not tested regularly. College and pro players will be tested weekly and can live in bubbles away from the community.

Contact tracing hasn't been successful. Less than 40% of contacts in California have shared information about who or where they have been or have been unreachable. 

If there is a high number of community cases then youth sports isn't happening.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 8, 2020)

2020 Season is NOT happening unless schools will open in August. If schools will not open, there will be not enough fields available. Not only school fields but city fields as well. Leagues can not schedule anything without field permits. Most people are so scared, they jump anytime someone sneezes, so you don't need a second wave of the virus - wait until flu season starts. I don't see anything resuming until late 2021. 
I really hope I'm wrong.....


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 8, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> *2020 Season is NOT happening unless schools will open in August.* If schools will not open, there will be not enough fields available. Not only school fields but city fields as well. Leagues can not schedule anything without field permits. Most people are so scared, they jump anytime someone sneezes, so you don't need a second wave of the virus - wait until flu season starts. I don't see anything resuming until late 2021.
> I really hope I'm wrong.....


----------



## chiefs (Jul 8, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> 2020 Season is NOT happening unless schools will open in August. If schools will not open, there will be not enough fields available. Not only school fields but city fields as well. Leagues can not schedule anything without field permits. Most people are so scared, they jump anytime someone sneezes, so you don't need a second wave of the virus - wait until flu season starts. I don't see anything resuming until late 2021.
> I really hope I'm wrong.....


Our Public school district Announced yesterday it’s open for business.


----------



## dad4 (Jul 8, 2020)

My guess is schools open, get some high school clusters, and then try shutting down hot spots.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jul 8, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> 2020 Season is NOT happening unless schools will open in August. If schools will not open, there will be not enough fields available. Not only school fields but city fields as well.
> I really hope I'm wrong.....


Schools will open or at least partially  open.  There’s too much pressure at the federal level and from parents wanting kids to go back to school.  Our school district ran a survey and over 80% of parents want their kids back to school.    If teachers don’t feel safe (my wife is a teacher), they can always look at hiring substitute teachers for a year.   There’s plenty of people that need a job so this shouldn’t be an issue.


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Schools will open or at least partially  open.  There’s too much pressure at the federal level and from parents wanting kids to go back to school.  Our school district ran a survey and over 80% of parents want their kids back to school.    If teachers don’t feel safe (my wife is a teacher), they can always look at hiring substitute teachers for a year.   There’s plenty of people that need a job so this shouldn’t be an issue.


Nonsense.


----------



## jpeter (Jul 8, 2020)

There is going significantly less fields available, premits issued in my county no two ways about that. Some cities like LA might not have any of there municipal sports facilities rented to outside entities.

Whatever ends up happening I don't think we will see normal fall scheduling like we're are used to. Some clubs or teams wont have any home games, number of games reduced, delays in the schedules,  etc somethings have to give.  Going to have to get creative but whatever happens to fall football is going to have a big impact on soccer since football takes priority at most schools and soccer picks up after.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 8, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Schools will open or at least partially  open.  There’s too much pressure at the federal level and from parents wanting kids to go back to school.  Our school district ran a survey and over 80% of parents want their kids back to school.    If teachers don’t feel safe (my wife is a teacher), they can always look at hiring substitute teachers for a year.   There’s plenty of people that need a job so this shouldn’t be an issue.


I really want to be careful on what I say about this issue.  I know more people in the teaching profession than all the other professions combined.  I asked 5 of them honest questions because I still want my dd to learn a few things before she turns 18 and not the online school version.

Teacher #1.  He has a Phd in Education. He is the boss of the Principles and reports directly to the big boss, the Superintendent.  He says it's 100% important that kids get back to normal this fall.  Class and sports.  He did play hoops for Cal State Dominquez Hills and see's the value of keeping some kids happy with sports and a reason to come to school in the first place.  Super stud example and in excellent shape 

Teacher #2.  He is a Principle and he is 100% ready to go back to school and ready to go this fall.  Excellent shape and trains as MMA

Teacher #3.  Englsih teacher and 100% wants to go back to work.  Super healthy

Teacher #4  Science & health teacher.  "No way I'm going back unless we have a vaccine"  Not a very healthy person to be honest which I find odd when I speak with her.  I don;t judge, I just listen.

Teacher #5  French teacher.  "No way, I can;t get that virus."  Not in good health.


----------



## dad4 (Jul 8, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Schools will open or at least partially  open.  There’s too much pressure at the federal level and from parents wanting kids to go back to school.  Our school district ran a survey and over 80% of parents want their kids back to school.    If teachers don’t feel safe (my wife is a teacher), they can always look at hiring substitute teachers for a year.   There’s plenty of people that need a job so this shouldn’t be an issue.


Schools open Sept 1 doesn’t mean that schools stay open.  

When we open, schools will have the same half-hearted PPE use that we have seen in other areas, like construction.  We will get some high school clusters, and then start shutting down the hot spots.  If we have enough hot spots, expect us to close the cool spots, too.

Once the districts have a certain number of teachers infected, the unions aren’t going to stand by and watch their members get sick.   Have a distance learning plan for your kids this fall.


----------



## Mosafie (Jul 8, 2020)

Korea tried opening school. They have much stricter measures and extremely low number of community cases.

Even with masks, social distancing, and temperature checks at school entry they still had spikes and had to close hundreds of schools and delay opening the rest.


----------



## Mic Nificent (Jul 8, 2020)

Received an email from DD school the other day. They are looking at 2 options for students. One is to continue distance learning from home and the other is a hybrid schedule, half distance learning and half on campus so the kids can rotate and there will be less students on campus and in class daily. Each family has the option.


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 8, 2020)

Mic Nificent said:


> Received an email from DD school the other day. They are looking at 2 options for students. One is to continue distance learning from home and the other is a hybrid schedule, half distance learning and half on campus so the kids can rotate and there will be less students on campus and in class daily. Each family has the option.


I'll point out of the obvious but neither is a great option.  At least with distance learning last year, the kids had the benefit of having built up the relationship with the teacher most of the year.   This coming year, all distanced will lack that boost.  The bigger question is within the short time window if they can even get an active distanced learning program or is it going to be mostly self-led (for example, in our shool district, DYS's bestie didn't have a single live class over the spring....it was all make work which the parents had to oversee with periodic teacher conferences once per week for a few minutes).  There's not a whole lot of indication that LAUSD at this point is pursuing such an online learning launch (which would in essence require the retraining of a huge amount of staff).  Self-starters might do o.k. and even prosper under such a system, but the least well off (5% of our local students went off-the-grid for some point in time during the spring) will pay the heaviest price.

With the hybrid schedule at least the kids will be able to build a relationship with the teacher, but the parents have the worst of both worlds: risking that the kid will bring home the virus, no full time care, and having to pickup any burden during the remaining time period.  For the time off, it will not be in person learning because teachers aren't writing new lesson plans (they are essentially taking the 1/2 that aren't there)...so mostly self-guided learning which for the younger and/or less advanced students will mean substantial parent intervention.  It means kids won't be able to cover the usual material, and again the least well off will pay the heaviest price.


----------



## Copa9 (Jul 8, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Schools will open or at least partially  open.  There’s too much pressure at the federal level and from parents wanting kids to go back to school.  Our school district ran a survey and over 80% of parents want their kids back to school.    If teachers don’t feel safe (my wife is a teacher), they can always look at hiring substitute teachers for a year.   There’s plenty of people that need a job so this shouldn’t be an issue.


I am surprised your wife didn't check you on this.  Districts struggle even in normal years to get subs. So we just hire any Joe Smith or Tammy Smith to sub?  What an absolute nightmare that would be.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 8, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> I am surprised your wife didn't check you on this.  Districts struggle even in normal years to get subs. So we just hire any Joe Smith or Tammy Smith to sub?  What an absolute nightmare that would be.


Don't forget that most subs in public schools really just a babysitter - they were not teaching anything.


----------



## MicPaPa (Jul 8, 2020)

The recent protests revealed in CA we can do whatever we want en masse, legal or illegal...just a thought and a starting point.


----------



## MicPaPa (Jul 8, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Okay, soundbite aside, how do we get to phase 3? Per Cal South's guidelines on RTP, anyone who tests positive has to get cleared from their family doctor, similar to the concussion protocol. Assume a 14-day recovery period from first onset of symptoms, then the kid has to get at least one test with negative results, probably two, and only then will you get a doctor to clear them. In a competitive atmosphere, little Brayden's parents are incentivized to give him some tylenol and throw him out there. Then little Rayden on the other team catches the virus, and here come the lawsuits.
> 
> Again, realistically, what's the determination to get past phase 2?


It's not a soundbite...The first and most important question should be: who works for who?


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 8, 2020)

Ventura County issued a warning today that if the current levels continue they will not reopen schools.


----------



## Copa9 (Jul 8, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Ventura County issued a warning today that if the current levels continue they will not reopen schools.


So many people just doing what they want.  I guess it's like they are shooting themselves in the foot, or cutting off their nose to spite their face. If only, if only people had truly sucked it up and complied, but oh no, "I don't want my freedom impinged upon". Now look where we are heading. Definitely the "Me generation"!


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jul 8, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> I am surprised your wife didn't check you on this.  Districts struggle even in normal years to get subs. So we just hire any Joe Smith or Tammy Smith to sub?  What an absolute nightmare that would be.


So option 1:  All virtual
Option 2:  All classroom
Option 3:  Some classroom, some virtual  (Use subs for those teachers that dont want to go to the classroom even if they are not the best)


I will take Option  2 or 3.  Nobody wins with Option 1.  
 I will take the nightmare substitute option over isolating our kids at home for another year.   Talk about mental stress and developing bad habits for our youth generation.  Keep locking them up at home (err - death by zoom training).


----------



## notintheface (Jul 8, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> It's not a soundbite...The first and most important question should be: who works for who?


I don't understand your first and most important question. Cal South has mandated very clear guidelines for getting back to playing. My original question is-- how do we get to phase 3 in those guidelines? Right now I don't see it sans vaccine.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 8, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Schools will open or at least partially open.


The problem is this. They will open, close, open, close, ad infinitum.

A mid size school with 1k students.

They open. Some kid tests positive or has a family member test positive. Right now the school has to shut for a period of time. They do that. Come back...and then in a week or so another tests positive. Rinse repeat.

With a school of that size as an example...and then factoring in parents, relatives...friends, etc. you can bet your ass someone is ALWAYS going to be testing positive. It is going to be like living in Groundhog Day.

At some point we need to realize covid overall is 2.5 times worse than the flu and LIVE WITH IT.

The median age of people dying is about 80.

Deal with where the risks actually are, and let the rest of us do our thing. We may never get a vaccine. A vaccine might not be very effective. Or a vaccine could be 6 months, 12 months or 18 months away.

It is time people actually looked at the stats and lived accordingly. Forget even soccer. Are my kids going to learn anything when school is on, off, on, off......?


----------



## lafalafa (Jul 8, 2020)

Cal South should have known better they gambled on the camp workaround being a solution, amazing they so quickly  embrace that and announced return to play without clearance from the state.

Makes you really wonder how much they really care about players, fees, CRL $$, scheduling without fields, and took out a huge up to $1Mil PPP loan that all of us taxpayers will foot the bill for while there double and triple dipping, what a racket.

In accordance with California Department of Public Health direction, youth sports practices are postponed. https://bit.ly/YouthSportsPostponed
*Orange County, California - Health Care Agency*





www.ochealthinfo.com


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jul 8, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Cal South should have known better they gambled on the camp workaround being a solution, amazing they so quickly  embrace that and announced return to play without clearance from the state.
> 
> Makes you really wonder how much they really care about players, fees, CRL $$, scheduling without fields, and took out a huge up to $1Mil PPP loan that all of us taxpayers will foot the bill for while there double and triple dipping, what a racket.
> 
> ...


Officially youth sports is over for the summer and possibly fall.
Time to start training our kids for some ping pong!  I’m starting a ping pong club. Outdoor, 6 feet apart, and masks.


----------



## Soccer43 (Jul 8, 2020)

We watched a rerun of an arm wrestling competition just to watch some sports on tv - sad state of affairs.  I think ping pong would be cool.


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 8, 2020)

LA County too today said likely no in person classes in LA County.  That's the final nail in the coffin for the fall season in LA  County.  No school no fields.  This is coming from County health, not just LAUSD, so it means it would cover private school as well.  Told you guys....get out if you can.









						LA Health Officials Say Students Will Likely Not Return To On-Campus Instruction In August
					

It is still unclear what the upcoming school year will look like, but Los Angeles County Health Director Barbara Ferrer said it is likely students will not return to on-campus instruction in August.




					losangeles.cbslocal.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 8, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> LA County too today said likely no in person classes in LA County.  That's the final nail in the coffin for the fall season in LA  County.  No school no fields.  This is coming from County health, not just LAUSD, so it means it would cover private school as well.  Told you guys....get out if you can.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a big decision that the higher ups made and they will live with the decisions and history will judge them.  It's crazy but all the news I'm getting now is super bad ripple effect news and the sh*t has hit the fan.


----------



## lafalafa (Jul 9, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> LA County too today said likely no in person classes in LA County.  That's the final nail in the coffin for the fall season in LA  County.  No school no fields.  This is coming from County health, not just LAUSD, so it means it would cover private school as well.  Told you guys....get out if you can.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought Plan B was for all distance learning and play A was in person or hybrid?   Has that now flipped flopped?

Parents ~ 80% or more on the survey from our district indicating they want in person teaching.  All virtual was small %, hybrid a distance 2nd.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 9, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> I thought Plan B was for all distance learning and play A was in person or hybrid?   Has that now flipped flopped?
> 
> Parents ~ 80% or more on the survey from our district indicating they want in person teaching.  All virtual was small %, hybrid a distance 2nd.


I surveyed soccer parents and they all said they want soccer.  However, the higher ups say no.  I hear 70% want school to open this fall.  Their also saying no to regular school.  They are the deciders and since my family follows the rules, we will sit out soccer and school.  It doesnt matter what we want.


----------



## lafalafa (Jul 9, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I surveyed soccer parents and they all said they want soccer.  However, the higher ups say no.  I hear 70% want school to open this fall.  Their also saying no to regular school.  They are the deciders and since my family follows the rules, we will sit out soccer and school.  It doesnt matter what we want.


Our district is having a zoom meeting in a half hour and I intend to let my voice be heard


----------



## Soccer22 (Jul 9, 2020)

Do listen carefully to the options because most of the full day in-person options are not optimal for learning either. Most plans include rotating time with a teacher and time sitting on a computer in a room with a non-teacher supervising or baby sitting a larger group. That means spending at least half the day "distance learning" at school. I don't blame the districts as as they are doing what they have to do to comply with guidance but as much as they are meeting the parent request and providing full day it has a flip side to it.


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 9, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> I thought Plan B was for all distance learning and play A was in person or hybrid?   Has that now flipped flopped?
> 
> Parents ~ 80% or more on the survey from our district indicating they want in person teaching.  All virtual was small %, hybrid a distance 2nd.


What's coming down from LA County health is different than LAUSD and the other school districts.  If La County health pulls that string, it applies to private schools too.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 9, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> LA County too today said likely no in person classes in LA County.  That's the final nail in the coffin for the fall season in LA  County.  No school no fields.  This is coming from County health, not just LAUSD, so it means it would cover private school as well.  Told you guys....get out if you can.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A quote from your article that highlights the disconnect/problem.

"Zerlinde Johnson has one child in LAUSD and will not be sending her son to school with our current infection rate.

“With that number of cases, I can’t see anyone who would feel comfortable sending their kids back to school. I am not even sending my kid to summer camp,” Johnson said."

So she is clearly scared. Watches or reads the news and talks with her friends. 

She is probably unaware of the following in Cal: To date Cal has not recorded a single death of anyone age 17 and younger.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 9, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Our district is having a zoom meeting in a half hour and* I intend to let my voice be heard*


Yup.  So many Karens letting their voices heard on these calls I hear.  It's called "Open Zoom Mic Night"....lol!  Messy, ESPY and Copa are the leaders on these calls, so good luck with that......


----------



## Patandpats (Jul 9, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> A quote from your article that highlights the disconnect/problem.
> 
> "Zerlinde Johnson has one child in LAUSD and will not be sending her son to school with our current infection rate.
> 
> ...


It's almost as if the concern is not the kids individual safety as it is the fact that these kids live with people who would be harmed by this spreading further, are taught by teachers who would be harmed by this spreading further and go around in a society of people who would be harmed by this spreading further.

In your great state of AZ, a teacher just died of Covid.  https://www.abc15.com/news/state/beloved-gila-county-teacher-passes-away-from-covid-19

In our country, at least 25% of people have "co-morbidities"which does not include old people.  It's almost as if this is a real danger to a lot people so stopping super spreader incidents might be a good thing.

Kids not being likely do die isn't the point no matter how many times you say it.  Until you create a bubble that has only kids in it, putting that many people together is going to kill and seriously injure many others.  That may be acceptable to you because you don't see the direct correlation, but it's a fact.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 9, 2020)

Patandpats said:


> It's almost as if the concern is not the kids individual safety as it is the fact that these kids live with people who would be harmed by this spreading further, are taught by teachers who would be harmed by this spreading further and go around in a society of people who would be harmed by this spreading further.
> 
> In your great state of AZ, a teacher just died of Covid.  https://www.abc15.com/news/state/beloved-gila-county-teacher-passes-away-from-covid-19
> 
> ...


Then every single one of us needs to stop what their doing and get in their house, now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  What job is safe besides working from home?  Is their a job that someone has to risk their life for you Pat and Pats?  Gas station clerk?  Grocery store manager or checker?  Walmart worker?  Nurse?  What happens if it's 100 degrees and your ac goes out?  What do you expect ac guy to do?  Risk his life for you so you can be cool?  What happens if all your toilets over flow?  Who will save you?  Teachers have to stay home because one of them died?  Where does this end.


----------



## dad4 (Jul 9, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Then every single one of us needs to stop what their doing and get in their house, now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  What job is safe besides working from home?  Is their a job that someone has to risk their life for you Pat and Pats?  Gas station clerk?  Grocery store manager or checker?  Walmart worker?  Nurse?  What happens if it's 100 degrees and your ac goes out?  What do you expect ac guy to do?  Risk his life for you so you can be cool?  What happens if all your toilets over flow?  Who will save you?  Teachers have to stay home because one of them died?  Where does this end.


or, put on a mask when you go outside, stop hosting parties, no more protests, and use zoom for poker night.

This ends when we all get with the program.  If Karen is the only one with a mask, it will last forever.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 9, 2020)

dad4 said:


> or, put on a mask when you go outside, stop hosting parties, no more protests, and use zoom for poker night.
> 
> This ends when we all get with the program.  If Karen is the only one with a mask, it will last forever.


Stop your BS dad of 4. I go everywhere in OC with a mask on.  My dd and her teammates did the same as did everyone else I see at GP.  OC has been good.  Sure, some say FU, just like the protesters.  The only problem, the protesters got a pass and we didnt.  So, it's time to stand together so kids can play a game, not a tournament.  We know how you feel already so you can stand at the entrance to make sure everyone has a mask.  No one is saying, "school and soccer and no mask or else"  Stop it faker!!!  lol!!! JK!!!!  LOL!!!!  Fool!!!!


----------



## espola (Jul 9, 2020)

dad4 said:


> or, put on a mask when you go outside, stop hosting parties, no more protests, and use zoom for poker night.
> 
> This ends when we all get with the program.  If Karen is the only one with a mask, it will last forever.


Zoom poker?  Sounds like an opportunity for a web billionaire-to-be.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 9, 2020)

Sore ass losers we have here.  I always knew who I was dealing with here.  It's so obvious whats going.  Blow this sh*t up and reboot.


----------



## dad4 (Jul 9, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Stop your BS dad of 4. I go everywhere in OC with a mask on.  My dd and her teammates did the same as did everyone else I see at GP.  OC has been good.  Sure, some say FU, just like the protesters.  The only problem, the protesters got a pass and we didnt.  So, it's time to stand together so kids can play a game, not a tournament.  We know how you feel already so you can stand at the entrance to make sure everyone has a mask.  No one is saying, "school and soccer and no mask or else"  Stop it faker!!!  lol!!! JK!!!!  LOL!!!!  Fool!!!!


I’m with you on games, especially for youngers.

If you are wearing a mask and not gathering, then maybe the “get with the program” comment isn’t for you?

If you went to a 4th of July BBQ or marched at the protests, then the “get with the program” comment is for you.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 9, 2020)

dad4 said:


> *I’m with you on games, especially for youngers.*
> 
> If you are wearing a mask and not gathering, then maybe the “get with the program” comment isn’t for you?
> 
> I*f you went to a 4th of July BBQ *or marched at the protests, then the “get with the program” comment is for you.


Seriously, stop thinking you're with me on anything.  July 4th was closed pal.  What are you talking about?  BBQ, please.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 9, 2020)

Patandpats said:


> It's almost as if the concern is not the kids individual safety as it is the fact that these kids live with people who would be harmed by this spreading further, are taught by teachers who would be harmed by this spreading further and go around in a society of people who would be harmed by this spreading further.
> 
> In your great state of AZ, a teacher just died of Covid.  https://www.abc15.com/news/state/beloved-gila-county-teacher-passes-away-from-covid-19
> 
> ...


Thank God the press doesn't report flu deaths and infections every year. People like you would have been freaking out and shutting stuff down and probably advocating masks as well. 

Covid is about 2.5x more deadly than the flu. That is it. 

It is certainly not concerning enough to shut down schools, biz, sporting events, adding trillions to our debt, etc. Nor does it make sense to allow some businesses to be open that have hundreds of people in and out each day, but the small neighborhood gym that gets 30 a day in it has to close. Watch the crap show that is public education this year. It is bad enough already. Have them try to do distance learning and see how much harm comes (lack of learning) to those kids in the system, especially low income and minority kids. 

And news articles regarding a person dying just leads people to want to make decisions based on emotion rather than looking at the data.

Covid is 2.5x worse than the flu.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 9, 2020)

Many Public schools are in deep financial sh*t too. I wont share why either. Let's get real.  All of this BS puts many of them on the CHOP block.  I know many teachers and it's bad messy mess.  I know we have teachers here and I personally think it's time for all of you to be just like the rest of us and all the others to have no job or pay come this September.  Whats fair is fair.  You need to be just like us so you can feel what we feel.  No job, no pay=WTF is going on!!!!


----------



## Patandpats (Jul 9, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Then every single one of us needs to stop what their doing and get in their house, now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  What job is safe besides working from home?  Is their a job that someone has to risk their life for you Pat and Pats?  Gas station clerk?  Grocery store manager or checker?  Walmart worker?  Nurse?  What happens if it's 100 degrees and your ac goes out?  What do you expect ac guy to do?  Risk his life for you so you can be cool?  What happens if all your toilets over flow?  Who will save you?  Teachers have to stay home because one of them died?  Where does this end.


You are so close to getting it. What do all of those workers have in common? They are wearing masks and making their customers wear masks. Why haven't the protests lead to Covid spread her every scientific study? Most protesters were wearing masks.

Where does this end? When everyone wears masks wherever they go outside their house and we stop big, unmasked gatherings.  Or it ends with a reliable treatment plan or vaccine.


----------



## espola (Jul 9, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Thank God the press doesn't report flu deaths and infections every year. People like you would have been freaking out and shutting stuff down and probably advocating masks as well.
> 
> Covid is about 2.5x more deadly than the flu. That is it.
> 
> ...


A.  People have been encouraged to get flu vaccines as long as flu vaccines have existed.

B.  People that get the flu can then get effective treatment with a high success rate.

Which of A and B apply to covid-19?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 9, 2020)

Patandpats said:


> You are so close to getting it. What do all of those workers have in common? They are wearing masks and making their customers wear masks. Why haven't the protests lead to Covid spread her every scientific study? Most protesters were wearing masks.
> 
> Where does this end? When everyone wears masks wherever they go outside their house and we stop big, unmasked gatherings.  Or it ends with a reliable treatment plan or vaccine.


So the only way this virus spread so fast was because of no Mask?  Do I have that correct Pat or Patti?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 9, 2020)

I will say this to all you WHO hate Trump.  Thanks for nothing!!!!  Seriously, I'm so sick of your sh*t it's starting to really really get on my nerves.  Ive had to deal with all your BS since October of 2016.  All of you tell people who to vote for, what you can;t do, what you have to do in order to be successful in Cali and now white guilty racist liberals are now calling other white people who have served everyone with love a racist.  Sick!!!  Ive dealt with all of you since I was born and I'm pissed off.  First of all, you tried to kill me before I was born.  Secondly, your school system sucked and it's even worse today.  Thirdly, your all the most selfish people I know.  Enjoy the fun until this gets fixed.


----------



## Patandpats (Jul 9, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Thank God the press doesn't report flu deaths and infections every year. People like you would have been freaking out and shutting stuff down and probably advocating masks as well.
> 
> Covid is about 2.5x more deadly than the flu. That is it.
> 
> ...


Yes, clearly masks and distancing don't work.  That's why Japan is struggling.  That's why Europe is still struggling.  That's why we are the only rich nation that is still struggling.  

Covid is worse than the flu death wise when not contained, but more importantly, it's more debilitating to those who get a bad case and don't die.  Have you ever met someone who had the flu and years later is still dealing with side effects from that flu?  There are hundreds of thousands of people with Covid for whom that is true.  And because 75 million people in our country are considered high risk due to pre-existing conditions and many millions more are at risk due to age, there is no plan for opening that won't seriously harm millions on top of those who will needlessly die.

We all love soccer.  We all want our kids in school and playing games. Some of us believe in science and experts.  Some of us/you don't.  Some of us care about others, some don't.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 9, 2020)

Patandpats said:


> Yes, clearly masks and distancing don't work.  That's why Japan is struggling.  That's why Europe is still struggling.  That's why we are the only rich nation that is still struggling.
> 
> Covid is worse than the flu death wise when not contained, but more importantly, it's more debilitating to those who get a bad case and don't die.  Have you ever met someone who had the flu and years later is still dealing with side effects from that flu?  There are hundreds of thousands of people with Covid for whom that is true.  And because 75 million people in our country are considered high risk due to pre-existing conditions and many millions more are at risk due to age, there is no plan for opening that won't seriously harm millions on top of those who will needlessly die.
> 
> *We all love soccer.  We all want our kids in school and playing games. Some of us believe in science and experts.  Some of us/you don't.  Some of us care about others, some don't.*


Are you voting this year?  For WHO? Do you have job security?  Did you lose your job?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 9, 2020)

Patandpats said:


> Yes, clearly masks and distancing don't work.  That's why Japan is struggling.  That's why Europe is still struggling.  That's why we are the only rich nation that is still struggling.
> 
> Covid is worse than the flu death wise when not contained, but more importantly, it's more debilitating to those who get a bad case and don't die.  Have you ever met someone who had the flu and years later is still dealing with side effects from that flu?  There are hundreds of thousands of people with Covid for whom that is true.  And because 75 million people in our country are considered high risk due to pre-existing conditions and many millions more are at risk due to age, there is no plan for opening that won't seriously harm millions on top of those who will needlessly die.
> 
> We all love soccer.  We all want our kids in school and playing games. Some of us believe in science and experts.  Some of us/you don't.  Some of us care about others, some don't.


Actually you should look to see what Europe has actually done. Schools, public events, etc have been going on for some time. No universal mask wearing, etc.









						Europe’s post-lockdown rules compared
					

Tourists can now go on a summer break, but social distancing rules differ from country to country.




					www.politico.eu


----------



## messy (Jul 9, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Actually you should look to see what Europe has actually done. Schools, public events, etc have been going on for some time. No universal mask wearing, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, look at how they handled it.
Unified with good leadership.
And now they all agree on the strategy to keep Americans out...
Our President has made us a world pariah.
He’s gotta go.


----------



## oh canada (Jul 9, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> LA County too today said likely no in person classes in LA County.  That's the final nail in the coffin for the fall season in LA  County.  No school no fields.  This is coming from County health, not just LAUSD, so it means it would cover private school as well.  Told you guys....get out if you can.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget - 99% of these government leaders are not risk takers, they are not entrepreneurs, they rely on groupthink.  That will always be reflected in their decisions.  They would never make it in a private sector, creative, competition-based work environment.  And they know it.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 9, 2020)

Patandpats said:


> but more importantly, it's more debilitating to those who get a bad case and don't die. Have you ever met someone who had the flu and years later is still dealing with side effects from that flu?


Nope. Have you met someone years later that is still dealing with the side effects of Covid?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 9, 2020)

messy said:


> Yes, look at how they handled it.
> Unified with good leadership.
> And now they all agree on the strategy to keep Americans out...
> Our President has made us a world pariah.
> He’s gotta go.


They were not unified in any way. Each country did something different. Even within countries there was variation. Germany had a very decentralized approach to it.


----------



## dad4 (Jul 9, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Actually you should look to see what Europe has actually done. Schools, public events, etc have been going on for some time. No universal mask wearing, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Germany actually fined people for violating quarantine.

We have police departments announcing the fact that they won’t do anything.

Wonder whose quarantine was more effective?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 9, 2020)

messy said:


> Yes, look at how they handled it.
> Unified with good leadership.
> And now they all agree on the strategy to keep Americans out...
> Our President has made us a world pariah.
> He’s gotta go.


Further note that a variety of countries opened up their schools some time ago, and most are doing in person classes this coming fall.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 9, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Germany actually fined people for violating quarantine.
> 
> We have police departments announcing the fact that they won’t do anything.
> 
> Wonder whose quarantine was more effective?


Didn't make too much of a difference. 

US has 330 million people at we are at 135k deaths. 

If we add up the major Euro countries who together have close to 326 million people they have 147k deaths. 

UK
Spain
Italy
France
Germany


----------



## notintheface (Jul 9, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> She is probably unaware of the following in Cal: To date Cal has not recorded a single death of anyone age 17 and younger.


Well, it's a good thing that all of those under-17-year-olds don't live with anyone who they could infect, cause the death of, and then have lingering PTSD and guilt for the rest of their lives!


----------



## notintheface (Jul 9, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Then every single one of us needs to stop what their doing and get in their house, now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  [...] Where does this end.


The funny thing is that if we did just this for exactly one month, we'd eliminate the virus from America.


----------



## messy (Jul 9, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Didn't make too much of a difference.
> 
> US has 330 million people at we are at 135k deaths.
> 
> ...


Huge difference. How dumb are you? 
They’re almost done with it.
We are just hitting high gear.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 9, 2020)

notintheface said:


> The funny thing is that if we did just this for exactly one month, *we'd eliminate the virus from America.*


Dr Not in the face, where did you study at?


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 9, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Germany actually fined people for violating quarantine.
> 
> We have police departments announcing the fact that they won’t do anything.
> 
> Wonder whose quarantine was more effective?


China locks them up and welds them shut, you want to go that far?  What about Chris Cuomo who broke quarantine, despite being a confirmed positive, just to see his new house, and despite the fact that he knew better given all the lecturing he did to everyone and he got his wife sick?  Germany's also still struggling with ongoing outbreaks particularly in the East where they didn't have an initial wave.  



Patandpats said:


> Yes, clearly masks and distancing don't work.  That's why Japan is struggling.  That's why Europe is still struggling.  That's why we are the only rich nation that is still struggling.
> 
> Covid is worse than the flu death wise when not contained, but more importantly, it's more debilitating to those who get a bad case and don't die.  Have you ever met someone who had the flu and years later is still dealing with side effects from that flu?  There are hundreds of thousands of people with Covid for whom that is true.  And because 75 million people in our country are considered high risk due to pre-existing conditions and many millions more are at risk due to age, there is no plan for opening that won't seriously harm millions on top of those who will needlessly die.
> 
> We all love soccer.  We all want our kids in school and playing games. Some of us believe in science and experts.  Some of us/you don't.  Some of us care about others, some don't.


1. Masks help but they don't help as much as we want.  We know that because in Japan mask usage is almost universal but they are still dealing with outbreaks.  If masks "worked" and were the magic bullet, they wouldn't be having problems.  Part of the reason is because people don't wear them properly (under noses or remove them to talk).  Part of the reason is our masks our suboptimal (Spain, for example, based on its studies does not allow bandanas or surgical masks and requires at least cloth masks of a certain density).  I'm all for masks indoors in public spaces or in crowds.  I think the govt should be launching a program to secure high quality masks. But I don't anticipate they'll do a whole heck of a lot to stop things....there are dynamics here beyond that.

2. Yes COVID is more deblitating.  But like with death, it's more debilitating for the old.  A 40 year old is much more likely to recover from a heart attack than an 80 year old.  We just don't know the specifics yet.

3. The experts have been wrong at everything.  No masks, then masks.  HDQ works, no it doesn't, yes it does.  1 month lockdown, go out and protests, oh back to lockdown.  All the modeling that's been wrong.  They have no idea.  They are guessing.  Honestly, I'll put up my record right now against Fauci's.  We can't blindly rely on experts.  It's our own job to get educated and think critically.  If I blindly listened to the experts, BTW, I'd be dead right now.  I've been dealing with a very bad very drug resistant infection....I knew something was wrong but the doctors just wanted to follow their protocols....if I hadn't questioned it aggressively it wouldn't have been the Rona that caught me and my kids would be burying me this weekend.  Question everyting people!   Your lives may depend on it.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 9, 2020)

I hear Downtown Disney ((ESPN)) open today with a big line of people.  Cool for them.  No soccer camp.....hahahahahahha


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 9, 2020)

notintheface said:


> The funny thing is that if we did just this for exactly one month, we'd eliminate the virus from America.



No no no no no.  That's not how it works.  No nation has been able to "eliminate" the thing with lockdowns except those that caught it really early and are basically islands..  The only thing the lockdowns MAY have accomplished is to limit the height of their curves.  Our biggest mistake was doing a national lockdown.  We shouldn't have locked down the South or SoCal when their wasn't a huge wave....it just pushed it later back in time.  We can't even secure the southern border which is where at least part of the current outbreak is being drive.  You would have had to have deployed the military across the border with Mexico and not even let back in US citizens, and you would have had to have shut down all travel between the states (which is prohibited by the Constitution).  Even Australia (which did all that pretty much) is still dealing with outbreaks.  There's not a whole lot we can do here....all governments around the world have failed....what's so difficult to understand about that.


----------



## notintheface (Jul 9, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Dr Not in the face, where did you study at?


Well I can read:






						If you've been exposed to the coronavirus - Harvard Health
					

If you've been exposed, are sick, or are caring for someone with COVID-19    If you've been exposed to someone with COVID-19 or begin to experience symptoms of the disease, you may be asked to self-quarantine or self-isolate. What does that entail, and what can you do to prepare ...




					www.health.harvard.edu
				




"Most people with coronavirus who have symptoms will no longer be contagious by 10 days after symptoms resolve."

...and I can do math:

"The time from exposure to symptom onset (known as the incubation period) is thought to be three to 14 days, though symptoms typically appear within four or five days after exposure."

Add that up and you get a month? That doesn't take an epidemiologist.


----------



## futboldad1 (Jul 9, 2020)

Patandpats said:


> Yes, clearly masks and distancing don't work.  That's why Japan is struggling.  That's why Europe is still struggling.  That's why we are the only rich nation that is still struggling.
> 
> Covid is worse than the flu death wise when not contained, but more importantly, it's more debilitating to those who get a bad case and don't die.  *Have you ever met someone who had the flu and years later is still dealing with side effects from that flu?  There are hundreds of thousands of people with Covid for whom that is true. * And because 75 million people in our country are considered high risk due to pre-existing conditions and many millions more are at risk due to age, there is no plan for opening that won't seriously harm millions on top of those who will needlessly die.
> 
> We all love soccer.  We all want our kids in school and playing games. Some of us believe in science and experts.  Some of us/you don't.  Some of us care about others, some don't.


“years later”? WTH? Covid has only existed for 8 months...... Talk about fear mongering.....


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 9, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Well I can read:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And where did you study for math in college Dr?


----------



## Copa9 (Jul 9, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Don't forget - 99% of these government leaders are not risk takers, they are not entrepreneurs, they rely on groupthink.  That will always be reflected in their decisions.  They would never make it in a private sector, creative, competition-based work environment.  And they know it.


That is a pretty big generalization. What do you base your statistics on, please state your source.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Jul 9, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Well I can read:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chinese lockdowns haven't eliminated it there. What makes you think the US can implement a better lockdown than the Chinese government? They are kinda good at it and the incentive to listen is great as they have consistently demonstrated that if you disagree, your life doesn't matter. This all leads me to believe that the virus can't read or do math either - or, maybe, we don't understand the virus as well as some believe we do.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 9, 2020)

futboldad1 said:


> “years later”? WTH? Covid has only existed for 8 months...... Talk about fear mongering.....


What up dad?  Can you believe this sh*t now?  These people don;t even want their kid playing soccer, yet they come on here like activists.  I swear I just want my dd to play soccer. Most of the one's I called out long ago for controlling the GDA and college deals and, 25% starts.  I saw this all way before.  Selfish folks who want the cake and the ice cream all to themselves.  However, if they can't even have cake, they will poison the cake with fear and scare everyone the cake will kill you now unless you get a cake vaccine.  You get the point.  I will have my wife's masters degree teach my dd now. My dd is finally over that 13-15 age and is now becoming a very strong woman and is super independent.  Surf in the morning, class with mom, then surf some more.  Look for private coach like a Doug and get ready for scrimmages. Let's let the girls have a nice summer and get ready to battle some exhibitions.  My dd needs a four weeks heads up before she plays a game.  Soccer right now should only be played by the risk takers.


----------



## notintheface (Jul 9, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> And where did you study for math in college Dr?


So, okay, besides you not really adding anything to the conversation, I don't understand your point. Are you saying we need to be quarantined for more than a month entirely to completely eradicate the virus? The point is to eliminate the virus so we can get to phase 3 of Cal South's guidelines of return to play-- you know, the title of the thread. How do we get there short of a vaccine?


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 9, 2020)

notintheface said:


> So, okay, besides you not really adding anything to the conversation, I don't understand your point. Are you saying we need to be quarantined for more than a month entirely to completely eradicate the virus? The point is to eliminate the virus so we can get to phase 3 of Cal South's guidelines of return to play-- you know, the title of the thread. How do we get there short of a vaccine?


You will not eliminate the virus - it's here to stay. So learn to deal with it instead of hiding from it.


----------



## notintheface (Jul 9, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Soccer right now should only be played by the risk takers.


Risk isn't a yes or no thing - every time my kid steps out on the field they take risk of injury. Driving to the field incurs risk. What you're asking people to do is to raise the level of risk that they're willing to accept in order to get on the field. That may be fine for you, but for those who hold the keys to really playing -- the insurance agencies and lawyers -- the level of risk with a still-mostly-unknown virus is too great right now.

Maybe as we learn more about its spread, we will be able to manage the liability down to a "sign this concussion and covid waiver" but right now that's simply not realistic. We have to give it some time.


----------



## notintheface (Jul 9, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> You will not eliminate the virus - it's here to stay. So learn to deal with it instead of hiding from it.


I disagree. Just like smallpox, polio, hep b, etc, we will be able to effectively eliminate covid.


----------



## Mosafie (Jul 9, 2020)

notintheface said:


> So, okay, besides you not really adding anything to the conversation, I don't understand your point. Are you saying we need to be quarantined for more than a month entirely to completely eradicate the virus? The point is to eliminate the virus so we can get to phase 3 of Cal South's guidelines of return to play-- you know, the title of the thread. How do we get there short of a vaccine?


How have Germany, Taiwan, Korea, Canada etc done it?

Its not magic. It's a national effort to try and curb the spread. 

Meanwhile Americans are still arguing if masks work.


----------



## notintheface (Jul 9, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Chinese lockdowns haven't eliminated it there. What makes you think the US can implement a better lockdown than the Chinese government? They are kinda good at it and the incentive to listen is great as they have consistently demonstrated that if you disagree, your life doesn't matter. This all leads me to believe that the virus can't read or do math either - or, maybe, we don't understand the virus as well as some believe we do.


That's a great question - I think it's safe to say that the official numbers reported of 85k people infected total in China is probably not accurate. So let's take a better example of Italy, which was hit really hard really early. They have, for the most part, managed to stop the spread -- they're averaging roughly 150 new cases per day in a country with 60m people. IMO that's about as well as you could expect a western country to be able to do. So let's try our hardest to get to there -- let's get the good ol' USA to 900 new cases per day (the same number of cases per population that Italy has right now). How do we get to that low number?


----------



## dad4 (Jul 9, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> You will not eliminate the virus - it's here to stay. So learn to deal with it instead of hiding from it.


Step one in "learning to deal with it" is wearing your mask and stopping gathering.

If you aren't doing that much, you haven't learned jack.


----------



## oh canada (Jul 9, 2020)

Mosafie said:


> How have Germany, Taiwan, Korea, Canada etc done it?
> 
> Its not magic. It's a national effort to try and curb the spread.
> 
> Meanwhile Americans are still arguing if masks work.


True.   https://www.cnn.com/videos/politics/2020/07/08/canada-trudeau-trump-coronavirus-covid-19-pandemic-contact-tracing-newton-pkg-nd-intl-ldn-vpx.cnn


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 9, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Step one in "learning to deal with it" is wearing your mask and stopping gathering.
> 
> If you aren't doing that much, you haven't learned jack.


I'm doing my part. Not sure about all those protests - I'm positive they have nothing to do with the rate of current increase in cases.


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 9, 2020)

Mosafie said:


> How have Germany, Taiwan, Korea, Canada etc done it?
> 
> Its not magic. It's a national effort to try and curb the spread.
> 
> Meanwhile Americans are still arguing if masks work.


It's not a platitutde either.  Take each case.  Taiwan shut down early...had great testing....they don't have a border to be concerned with....and they didn't believe the WHO or China when they said there was no problem so were able to contain the thing before it really got going.  Germany has test that is not always free and which can be much harder to get than La County (you basically have to have symptoms or been contact traced)....Germany still has a rolling outbreak in its East which they haven't been able to contain....their mask usage is about on par with ours...and they basically got lucky in that they timed their lockdowns perfectly. South Korea almost got the thing under control....they forcibly remove you from your home if you are quarantined and have family there....they got unlucky with a few outbreaks and are now dealing with new outbreaks they haven't been able to completely smash.  Canada has also burned through its wave and I suspect might now be in the ideal weather conditions to supress the thing (with southern states being too hot having a bad pull from aircon and lack of Vitamin D from too many people being indoors).   Norway and Finland have had similar results and they don't mandate masks either.  Japan has had better results in part because of masks but the masks haven't been enough to contain the outbreaks there either...they help but aren't a magic bullet. New York similarly  has burned through its initial wave.

So what's going on in the US?  Masks.....yeah but we also don't have adequate masks....the bandanas surgical masks and some cloth masks probably aren't optimal.  The border is definately contributing some....our worst outbreaks are on the border.  Lockdowns released too early?  Well, Europe got back to work and school much more robustly, with shorter lockdowns than Los Angeles had.  More likely the timing of the lockdowns: locking down somewhere where there isn't an outbreak likely just pushes the outbreak later.  The protests?  Yeah I think that had something to do with it but more indirectly than directly....by convincing young people they should just go out and not worry about things.

Oh well, guess I gotta start to pack......


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 9, 2020)

notintheface said:


> So, okay, besides you not really adding anything to the conversation, I don't understand your point. Are you saying we need to be quarantined for more than a month entirely to completely eradicate the virus? The point is to eliminate the virus so we can get to phase 3 of Cal South's guidelines of return to play-- you know, the title of the thread. How do we get there short of a vaccine?


I'm saying if teachers dont teach who can, then we all need to stay home.  Catch my drift?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 9, 2020)

notintheface said:


> *Risk isn't a yes or no thing -* every time my kid steps out on the field they take risk of injury. Driving to the field incurs risk. What you're asking people to do is to raise the level of risk that they're willing to accept in order to get on the field. That may be fine for you, but for those who hold the keys to really playing -- the insurance agencies and lawyers -- the level of risk with a still-mostly-unknown virus is too great right now.
> 
> Maybe as we learn more about its spread, we will be able to manage the liability down to a "sign this concussion and covid waiver" but right now that's simply not realistic. We have to give it some time.


BS!!!  Yes or No.  You want to explore the western frontier or stay back where it's safe?  Time to live life. Go away and stay home dude.  We just want our dd to exercise.  Why are you here?  Buzz off!!!


----------



## notintheface (Jul 9, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> BS!!!  Yes or No.  You want to explore the western frontier or stay back where it's safe?  Time to live life. Go away and stay home dude.  We just want our dd to exercise.  Why are you here?  Buzz off!!!


You aren't being rational. Take a deep breath and please try again. Cases are not going to go down until we all take some shared responsibility. The only way to get to phase 3 of Cal South's guidelines, as far as I can tell, is for us to lower the number of cases, not "explore the western frontier". If there was some magic incantation to get to phase 3, without just posting and adding on more exclamation points, don't you think that every single club in the southland would be doing it right now? Don't you think your kid would be getting very specific instructions from her club about what her responsibility is in reducing the number of cases?

That's why I created this thread and it's very clear that nobody has the answer of how we get to phase 3 of the return to play guidelines without throwing out platitudes of "living life" or somesuch. I would love love love to be proven wrong; someone please show me the specific steps that get us back to playing more than scrimmages.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Jul 9, 2020)

notintheface said:


> That's a great question - I think it's safe to say that the official numbers reported of 85k people infected total in China is probably not accurate. So let's take a better example of Italy, which was hit really hard really early. They have, for the most part, managed to stop the spread -- they're averaging roughly 150 new cases per day in a country with 60m people. IMO that's about as well as you could expect a western country to be able to do. So let's try our hardest to get to there -- let's get the good ol' USA to 900 new cases per day (the same number of cases per population that Italy has right now). How do we get to that low number?


My thoughts - Once the virus gets established in a region, short of draconian shutdown that just won't happen in the US, we can only mitigate the virus' reach. Yes, masks and distancing helps, but the virus will run its course. NYC and Cali likely had 100's, maybe 1000's of infections before they knew what was happening. Once that happens, it's just mitigation at best, NYC at worst. Hawaii caught it early enough and has largely avoided any impact.

The other thing that I believe is getting underplayed is the effect weather has on the virus spread. AZ, FL, TX and SoCal are rising now and they all pretty much have to be inside in the AC to survive. If you look at Oregon from the beginning it has no weeks over the expected deaths. Washington state, one of the first places the virus was identified, has only a few weeks slightly over the threshold. Are they really that much better at containing the virus than NYC (below) or even a few of the surrounding states to NYC that were also hit hard? To me, that indicates significant other factors outside of our control.


----------



## lafalafa (Jul 9, 2020)

notintheface said:


> You aren't being rational. Take a deep breath and please try again. Cases are not going to go down until we all take some shared responsibility. The only way to get to phase 3 of Cal South's guidelines, as far as I can tell, is for us to lower the number of cases, not "explore the western frontier". If there was some magic incantation to get to phase 3, without just posting and adding on more exclamation points, don't you think that every single club in the southland would be doing it right now? Don't you think your kid would be getting very specific instructions from her club about what her responsibility is in reducing the number of cases?
> 
> That's why I created this thread and it's very clear that nobody has the answer of how we get to phase 3 of the return to play guidelines without throwing out platitudes of "living life" or somesuch. I would love love love to be proven wrong; someone please show me the specific steps that get us back to playing more than scrimmages.


Back to step 0-1.  Restart after youth sports guidance is issued.

Cal South needs to rethink since camps where never meant to be used for youth sports drills or practice according to the pubic state heath office. Need to wait until youth sports guidance is issued.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 9, 2020)

notintheface said:


> You aren't being rational. Take a deep breath and please try again. Cases are not going to go down until we all take some shared responsibility. The only way to get to phase 3 of Cal South's guidelines, as far as I can tell, is for us to lower the number of cases, not "explore the western frontier". If there was some magic incantation to get to phase 3, without just posting and adding on more exclamation points, don't you think that every single club in the southland would be doing it right now? Don't you think your kid would be getting very specific instructions from her club about what her responsibility is in reducing the number of cases?
> 
> That's why I created this thread and it's very clear that nobody has the answer of how we get to phase 3 of the return to play guidelines without throwing out platitudes of "living life" or somesuch. I would love love love to be proven wrong; someone please show me the specific steps that get us back to playing more than scrimmages.


Let's be rational.  I'm here to say what the kids were doing at soccer camp was healthy and clean and zero risk.  Is that not rational?  I went to Stater Bros today and this is in Leisure world.  The place was packed.  5 people in each line and all standing on their "X" and everyone was whering there're masks.  Every single soul in that store was wearing a mask.  Did you hear that?  Also, at the great park, everyone was wearing a mask. Did you hear that? I know the 75 year old man that was my bagger.  His name is Ralph and his older brother Von.  I told them both they are studs and should get triple pay.  These guys are on the front lines and their older than 75.  I'm serious.  Get the kids back in school and let them do exercise.  No games for now but that should happen soon.  Get busy dead or get busy living.......


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 9, 2020)

notintheface said:


> I would love love love to be proven wrong; someone please show me the specific steps that get us back to playing more than scrimmages.


There aren’t any.  Just like there aren’t any with the schools...the mess they are proposing is just unworkable which is why everyone from t on down is freaking out. We’re at the point where you take the risk or you don’t and lock it all down (and as others have said then don’t ask the poor air con man to come into your homes either, and close things like the adult gyms and the protests which don’t appear to be any less risky than distanced soccer).


----------



## dad4 (Jul 9, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> There aren’t any.  Just like there aren’t any with the schools...the mess they are proposing is just unworkable which is why everyone from t on down is freaking out. We’re at the point where you take the risk or you don’t and lock it all down (and as others have said then don’t ask the poor air con man to come into your homes either, and close things like the adult gyms and the protests which don’t appear to be any less risky than distanced soccer).


Why all or nothing?   A dichotomy is easy to understand and articulate, but there is no logical reason that says if we close bars we must also close preschools.  We have the option of being smart.  We just aren't using it.


----------



## JPS (Jul 9, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Back to step 0-1.  Restart after youth sports guidance is issued.
> 
> Cal South needs to rethink since camps where never meant to be used for youth sports drills or practice according to the pubic state heath office. Need to wait until youth sports guidance is issued.


It happened because someone called and asked for their opinion in Orange County. San Diego County is still moving along with their practices. This is just OC issue for now (of course excluding LA)


----------



## JPS (Jul 9, 2020)

We should start a big social media campaign including petition to get youth sports guidelines for OC. If nobody makes any noise it won't happen until March


----------



## Anon9 (Jul 9, 2020)

Texas clubs are scrimmaging and playing now. And cases are “exploding” in Texas. This is all political bull crap. Crap science, crap leaders, and crap school administrators that are just puppets of the Newsome regime. Stay safe, wear a mask, practice social distancing when possible, and let your kids play! If they don’t put out guidelines, we do it our own way. And we won’t stop, just like protesters don’t stop. ElleJustus, I feel you and I’m with you. Let the kids play, or we will do it our way!


----------



## messy (Jul 9, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> Texas clubs are scrimmaging and playing now. And cases are “exploding” in Texas. This is all political bull crap. Crap science, crap leaders, and crap school administrators that are just puppets of the Newsome regime. Stay safe, wear a mask, practice social distancing when possible, and let your kids play! If they don’t put out guidelines, we do it our own way. And we won’t stop, just like protesters don’t stop. ElleJustus, I feel you and I’m with you. Let the kids play, or we will do it our way!


“Puppets of the Newsome regime.”
You didn’t really say that, did you? These issues are in Florida, Virginia, lots of places.
You’re angry, we understand that.
This is frustrating for all of us.


----------



## Anon9 (Jul 9, 2020)

messy said:


> “Puppets of the Newsome regime.”
> You didn’t really say that, did you?
> You’re angry, we understand that.
> This is frustrating for all of us.


Of course I said that. We just had a district meeting, and all these cats are scared to come out of there house! They sound just like Newsome, trying to scare everybody. Yes I’m pissed off; kindergardeners at home for distance learning??? WTF is this?


----------



## watfly (Jul 9, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> Of course I said that. We just had a district meeting, and all these cats are scared to come out of there house! They sound just like Newsome, trying to scare everybody. Yes I’m pissed off; kindergardeners at home for distance learning??? WTF is this?


Our public schools have been trending this way for sometime, they're being run in the best interests of the teachers, and not the students.  The teachers have the representation of the California teachers' union which arguably has the strongest political influence of any organization in the State.  The kids only representation is noisy parents.


----------



## Dummy (Jul 9, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> Texas clubs are scrimmaging and playing now. And cases are “exploding” in Texas. This is all political bull crap. Crap science, crap leaders, and crap school administrators that are just puppets of the Newsome regime. Stay safe, wear a mask, practice social distancing when possible, and let your kids play! If they don’t put out guidelines, we do it our own way. And we won’t stop, just like protesters don’t stop. ElleJustus, I feel you and I’m with you. Let the kids play, or we will do it our way!


Nobody is stopping families from setting up their own arrangements for soccer training.  I know of one local coach that has a track record of helping girls play high level D1 soccer who has regular training sessions.  I go my community park with my soccer kids to get fresh air, and I watch them train as if there is no COVID-19.  Go do your thing.  God bless  you.  I want no part of it for my family.

My wife and I also go to work and see the impact that COVID-19 is having in the community and in the hospital.  It is getting worse every day.   It is getting worse every day.

We are not taking our kids to non-essential club soccer group activities.  We are avoiding you because we do not want to catch the disease or give your family the disease through club soccer training.  Importantly, my situation is likely not that different from yours except that I have access to PPE to care for patients, and I assume that everyone is COVID-19 positive.

This is not a theoretical problem. The pandemic is real, and my hope is that we can all work together to salvage as much as possible of the life that we knew before.

If you need to come here to vent, fine.  If you really don’t see what is happening, try to get a different perspective so you can see more.

This disease is going to spread until herd immunity is achieved.  The only question is, how fast?  The difference between fast and slow is the difference between a plane crashing and a plane landing.

All this talk about “outdoor activity” and “kicking the ball around” doesn’t square with our experience with youth soccer.  My kids love to be close to their teammates on the sidelines between drills.  If my kid wasn’t in your kid’s face for 90-minutes during games, especially on corner kicks, we would be talking about it on the ride home.

Not every family is the same.  If your family really needs this to avoid household violence, please find it.  Not everyone can go to a vacation home to surf or cycle.

If you have a choice but just don’t want to accept the new reality, you will regret seeing me in the hospital - not because you are seeing me but because I am seeing you.

Best of luck to all.  Please be kind and safe.


----------



## LB Mom 78 (Jul 9, 2020)

Dummy said:


> Nobody is stopping families from setting up their own arrangements for soccer training.  I know of one local coach that has a track record of helping girls play high level D1 soccer who has regular training sessions.  I go my community park with my soccer kids to get fresh air, and I watch them train as if there is no COVID-19.  Go do your thing.  God bless  you.  I want no part of it for my family.
> 
> My wife and I also go to work and see the impact that COVID-19 is having in the community and in the hospital.  It is getting worse every day.   It is getting worse every day.
> 
> ...


Very Brave


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 9, 2020)

Dummy said:


> *Nobody is stopping families from setting up their own arrangements for soccer training.  I know of one local coach that has a track record of helping girls play high level D1 soccer who has regular training sessions.  I go my community park with my soccer kids to get fresh air, and I watch them train as if there is no COVID-19.  Go do your thing.  God bless  you.  I want no part of it for my family.*
> 
> My wife and I also go to work and see the impact that COVID-19 is having in the community and in the hospital.  It is getting worse every day.   It is getting worse every day.
> 
> ...


Ok, good bye and please do not visit me at the hospital.  Have a blessed and beautiful life.


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 9, 2020)

watfly said:


> Our public schools have been trending this way for sometime, they're being run in the best interests of the teachers, and not the students.  The teachers have the representation of the California teachers' union which arguably has the strongest political influence of any organization in the State.  The kids only representation is noisy parents.


California teacher's union strongly came out today against reopening unless it's "safe".  They say schools have a lower threshold of safety than even restaurants, but schools are struggling to reopen even if with current restrictions....don't know how they'd do it with even heavier restrictions.  Newsoms now between a rock and hard place: actually reopening would cause him to go hard against the D base. 



dad4 said:


> Why all or nothing?   A dichotomy is easy to understand and articulate, but there is no logical reason that says if we close bars we must also close preschools.  We have the option of being smart.  We just aren't using it.


Schools are the lowest common denominator.  They are the reflection of the protests (young people saying hey if we can protest other get togethers must be fine).  If you don't reopen the schools it's really hard to argue to the aircon guy he should be going inside your house, or the gym worker that what they are doing is safe, or the target clerk that things are fine.  Kids are the least vulnerable.  And remember the expression "women and children first".  If we can't open for them (and force the teachers to work and take a risk like the supermarket clerks are doing), you are basically at no one should be out and about.


----------



## messy (Jul 9, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> Of course I said that. We just had a district meeting, and all these cats are scared to come out of there house! They sound just like Newsome, trying to scare everybody. Yes I’m pissed off; kindergardeners at home for distance learning??? WTF is this?


*It has nothing to do with a regime. Open your eyes and look at the confusion all over the country about going to school.
In the same state you have authorities saying let’s go to school while teachers and some parents say no! Then you have authorities saying let’s be very careful with the protocols. 
This crazy confusion is going on everywhere. 
My wife’s brother is in the OC and he won’t leave the house except to walk the dog. For 4 months! What does a regime have to do with it?
This is a national problem and the only regime that obviously failed the whole country is the President’s regime...but you knew that already.*


----------



## Dummy (Jul 9, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Ok, good bye and please do not visit me at the hospital.  Have a blessed and beautiful life.


I will never be visiting you.  There are circumstances where I may be rounding on you.

I read your posts, and I often find them inspiring.  Vent as much as you need to.  This is a frustrating situation.

Please be safe - you will be doing the right thing.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 9, 2020)

Dummy said:


> I will never be visiting you.  There are circumstances where I may be rounding on you.
> 
> I read your posts, and I often find them inspiring.  Vent as much as you need to.  This is a frustrating situation.
> 
> Please be safe - you will be doing the right thing.


Are you a Dr?  ER? Nurse?


----------



## sascbreakaway83 (Jul 9, 2020)

I work in a hospital I’ve seen people in their 20s gasping for air, It brings a shiver down my spine when I think of it. The philosophy it will never happen to me is not a good one. Until it happens to you this is all fake news of course. Be smart take care of your loved ones if not yourself. Stay positive and use technology to socialize. This cannot last forever but if it does at least we lowered the spike and buy sometime.


----------



## Dummy (Jul 9, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> Of course I said that. We just had a district meeting, and all these cats are scared to come out of there house! They sound just like Newsome, trying to scare everybody. Yes I’m pissed off; kindergardeners at home for distance learning??? WTF is this?


You are right.  Simple solutions will not work, and we all need to work and sacrifice together.  I am willing to give up ECNL soccer for my middle child if I could have first grade for my youngest child.  Unfortunately, too many people refuse to give up anything so my kids will likely get neither.  Fortunately, we can live with that.

Across the street from me lives the principal of a school with students that have enormous needs.  Families at that school depend on the school to hold their lives together.  That school probably won’t open either and those kids and families will be permanently harmed. This is something to consider whenever we are making decisions that change the prevalence of COVID-19 and school reopening.

We owe each other better.  We are more the same than different.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 9, 2020)

sascbreakaway83 said:


> *I work in a hospital I’ve seen people in their 20s gasping for air*, *It brings a shiver down my spine when I think of it. *The philosophy it will never happen to me is not a good one. Until it happens to you this is all fake news of course. Be smart take care of your loved ones if not yourself. Stay positive and use technology to socialize. This cannot last forever but if it does at least we lowered the spike and buy sometime.


What do you do?  Have you seen anyone come in with guns shots and gasp for air too?  In fact, most people who end up at the hospital in bad shape are gasping for air.  Two of my classmates were in a deadly car accident in Laguna Canyon.  Sweet girls were on their way home from picking up their prom dresses and a drunk dude crashed into them head on.  One of the girls took her last gasp of air instantly and my other friend took her last gasp of air at the hospital.  It still brings a shiver down my spine today.  I went to the hospital three years ago because i got infection in my leg.  Anyway, someone on my floor took their last breath.  It was sad.  My dd has a better chance of making the U20 woman NT then gasping for air in the ER because of Corona.


----------



## Dummy (Jul 9, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Are you a Dr?  ER? Nurse?


I could be your medical assistant, contract tracer, respiratory tech, environmental services cleaner, food services server, hospital cafeteria worker, biomedical equipment technician, security guard, doctor, nurse, hospital administrator or any number of other people who are seeing see how things are changing from day to say during this pandemic.  It really doesn’t matter which one because we are all seeing different parts of the same thing.

I wish you well.  I understand your frustration.  I want you to feel safe expressing your thoughts here.  I want to be able to express my own so I can share what I am seeing for whatever it’s worth.

I wish we would have crushed the curve in America, but that isn’t what happened.  Hopefully, we can pull together now to do better for all our sakes.

Good luck to you and everyone.


----------



## Dummy (Jul 9, 2020)

sascbreakaway83 said:


> I work in a hospital I’ve seen people in their 20s gasping for air, It brings a shiver down my spine when I think of it. The philosophy it will never happen to me is not a good one. Until it happens to you this is all fake news of course. Be smart take care of your loved ones if not yourself. Stay positive and use technology to socialize. This cannot last forever but if it does at least we lowered the spike and buy sometime.


Thank you for sharing this.  Nobody ever thinks that bad things will happen to them until they do.  When you work in a hospital, you learn that the answer to “why me?” is “why not?”

I accept that we all must assume increased risks with COVID-19. My hope is that the risks for everyone will be outweighed by true benefits.

Thank you again for sharing this.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 9, 2020)

Dummy said:


> Thank you for sharing this.  *Nobody ever thinks that bad things will happen to them until they do*.  When you work in a hospital, you learn that the answer to “why me?” is “why not?”
> 
> I accept that we all must assume increased risks with COVID-19. My hope is that the risks for everyone will be outweighed by true benefits.
> 
> Thank you again for sharing this.


What are you even talking about?  Where the heck have you been the last four months?  Wow Dummy, I'm speechless.  You got me on this topic.


----------



## watfly (Jul 9, 2020)

Dummy said:


> Nobody is stopping families from setting up their own arrangements for soccer training.  I know of one local coach that has a track record of helping girls play high level D1 soccer who has regular training sessions.  I go my community park with my soccer kids to get fresh air, and I watch them train as if there is no COVID-19.  Go do your thing.  God bless  you.  I want no part of it for my family.
> 
> My wife and I also go to work and see the impact that COVID-19 is having in the community and in the hospital.  It is getting worse every day.   It is getting worse every day.
> 
> ...


There is no way to reliably socially distance or implement health protocols for kids, whether its sports or education.  Kids aren't wired that way.  Since about two weeks after the lockdown every kid I know was actively hanging out with other kids, it might be a very deliberate finite group of kids determined by their parents, but they are hanging out nonetheless.  In terms of Covid it's realistically an all or nothing proposition for kids and house arrest will cause far more issues for just about every kid than for the few that contract Covid.  The best things we can reliably do is to temp check kids which can be effectively managed by an adult.  To expect kids to keep a mask on properly, stay 6 feet away, not touch anyone, not share items and to cover coughs and sneezes is wholly unrealistic.  Teachers can barely control kids talking in class and coaches certainly aren't any more successful controlling behavior, although they do have the bigger hammer of playing time.  To expect teachers or coaches to effectively manage kids compliance with Covid restrictions is impossible and totally unrealistic.

Dummy your posts are sincere and well intentioned, so my intent is not to debate you, just discuss, but are you seeing many kids in the hospital and ICU from Covid?  Are you seeing a lot of adults that acquired the virus from kids?

Best of luck to you and your wife in what I assume are high risk jobs.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 9, 2020)

This new mask, the parent protection bubble mask will get us all back to the action sooner rather than later.


----------



## JPS (Jul 9, 2020)

Dummy said:


> Nobody is stopping families from setting up their own arrangements for soccer training.  I know of one local coach that has a track record of helping girls play high level D1 soccer who has regular training sessions.  I go my community park with my soccer kids to get fresh air, and I watch them train as if there is no COVID-19.  Go do your thing.  God bless  you.  I want no part of it for my family.
> 
> My wife and I also go to work and see the impact that COVID-19 is having in the community and in the hospital.  It is getting worse every day.   It is getting worse every day.
> 
> ...


So why are you posting here then. Go hide under your bed so you don't catch the "disease"


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 10, 2020)

Dummy said:


> *I could be your medical assistant, contract tracer, respiratory tech, environmental services cleaner, food services server, hospital cafeteria worker, biomedical equipment technician, security guard, doctor, nurse, hospital administrator or any number of other people who are seeing see how things are changing from day to say during this pandemic. * It really doesn’t matter which one because we are all seeing different parts of the same thing.
> 
> I wish you well.  I understand your frustration.  I want you to feel safe expressing your thoughts here.  I want to be able to express my own so I can share what I am seeing for whatever it’s worth.
> 
> ...


Is this a guessing game?  I'm just a dad trying to help my 19 year old WHO got sent home during Spring Semester from SDSU.  I also have 16 year old girl that I'm super proud of and is actually having a lot of fun.  My wife is amazing and is never sick.  I can tell you with 100% certainty Dummy, that whatever you do at the hospital, you will NEVER make a round for any of us because were gasping for our last breath because one of us is dying from this horrible virus from Wuhan U.  I know two people who got it early.  So far, no brain damage yet but I will keep and eye on them as well.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 10, 2020)

Gavin Newsom Alerted To Illegal Activity By The Sound Of Children’s Laughter
					

SACRAMENTO, CA—California Governor Gavin Newsom was spending another day keeping his state locked down and safe from the coronavirus when he heard a disturbing sound: the laughter of children. “Someone sounded like they were having fun,” Newsom explained to reporters, “and anything fun is the...




					babylonbee.com


----------



## watfly (Jul 10, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Gavin Newsom Alerted To Illegal Activity By The Sound Of Children’s Laughter
> 
> 
> SACRAMENTO, CA—California Governor Gavin Newsom was spending another day keeping his state locked down and safe from the coronavirus when he heard a disturbing sound: the laughter of children. “Someone sounded like they were having fun,” Newsom explained to reporters, “and anything fun is the...
> ...


Conceptually there is almost too much truth in the "article" for it to be satire.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Jul 10, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Gavin Newsom Alerted To Illegal Activity By The Sound Of Children’s Laughter
> 
> 
> SACRAMENTO, CA—California Governor Gavin Newsom was spending another day keeping his state locked down and safe from the coronavirus when he heard a disturbing sound: the laughter of children. “Someone sounded like they were having fun,” Newsom explained to reporters, “and anything fun is the...
> ...


The Onion has some competition.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jul 11, 2020)

How scientists know COVID-19 is way deadlier than the flu
					

After months of study, scientists have better clarity on the coronavirus's lethal potential—which makes recent case surges all the more alarming.




					www.nationalgeographic.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> So many people just doing what they want.  I guess it's like they are shooting themselves in the foot, or cutting off their nose to spite their face. If only, if only people had truly sucked it up and complied, but oh no, "I don't want my freedom impinged upon". Now look where we are heading. Definitely the "Me generation"!


And the country would be ruined, but that has been the plan for years.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Wow Dummy, I'm speechless.


I wish.


----------

